# Magnet zapper



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Anyone know how to make or ever attempted to make a magnet zapper and if so would you like to share a little info with me. 


Thanks 

DJ Mansfield


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

D.J. go to this thread.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=96122

The second post is by Jamie Hanson, left click on his name and click on e-mail Jamie, He built his own Zapper Years ago and it works great, tell him I sent you and he might let you in on how he built it.
Later, Joel


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

I know Joel you gonna say try Team 1, but I want to find a way to electricute myself.

DJ Mansfield


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

D.J. read my post the guy I'm talking about has raced with us before and he built his own.
do you have yahoo messenger?
if so turn it on and check you e-mail for my name.
Joel


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

I have MSN Messenger atm but I can go get Yahoo really quick.


DJ


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

go get it

while it's downloading e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm getting it right now as we speak. 30 seconds left and I'll be on.


DJ


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

you done yet, my yahoo name is jwiggins88


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

Sorry guys. I have no clue on the zapper. I had a buddy build it for me. I am not sure what was used aside from steel posts and coils of wire. I know there are some resistors, but I am not sure of the ratings. I wish I could be of more help.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Jamie, you lied to me, you told me you built it. At any rate it works well.

Hope to race with you soon Jamie, put us on your calendar for May 7th.
Joel


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Is the guy that built the zapper for ya still around and want to make some cash if so PM me or email me at [email protected]

Thanks

DJ Mansfield


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

May is far enough out, I think I can plan for that. As far as the guy, I think be built it on a limitted basis, but I will talk to him about it.


----------



## hurricaneracing (Jun 24, 2002)

Buikding a zapper is very exspensive. I have built my own by time I got the materials right I spent wwwaaayyyy more than it would cost to buy one. If you are still interested let me know and we will see what we can come up with.


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes I'm still interested. I'm always looking for projects when its comes time for my R/C. I built a motor cooling stand that my XXX-S sits on and many other little gadgets that help me out at the track. Drop me an email [email protected] and lets figure some things out.

Thanks

DJ Mansfield


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Best zapper on the market hands down... www.thunderrc.com 

EA


----------



## J_Bone (Nov 17, 2004)

WOW! $650...is there a cheaper way to make one? Has anyone found out?


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

You might be able to buld one for about 200.00 less...but it will look crapy and not work very good. If you want the best you have to pay...Or just mail your cans off to someone with a good zapper and pay them a few bucks a can. Any good motor tuner offers this service. 

EA


----------

